# Buy American made products and create jobs



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is an interesting ABC news segment that was forwarded to me this morning by a co-worker. Sure makes me want to consider purchasing American made products…

http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/0_04vzdsr5/uiconf_id/5590821


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

That is awesome -

http://abcnews.go.com/images/Business/Made%20in%20America%20List.pdf

this is the list from the video of all the product suppliers for building supplies.
Amazin that a *5%* bump towards buying American is over 200,000 jobs.


----------



## cut50 (Feb 9, 2010)

Buying only US made, would sure help, but Buy North American would be just that much better. If you are only going to buy US products…nails,sinks, doors, and paint, how are going to transport them. Canada is your largest supplier of oil and natural gas,so cooking dinner may have to be done over an open fire.
The goods from China are just plain horrible, bad for jobs and are mostly crap.

At what point when things are on the up turn do you say it`s ok, not to buy US made. 
Some times there is just no choice but to buy something made in China…. it`s tuff.

Good or Bad it`s been a global market for a very long time, think tea and silk.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm all for supporting "made in America".

However, I would like to hear from that contractor and his subcontractors about how many made in America tools they used in the construction. With respect to most power tools, buying a new tool that is made in America is not an option.

Can anyone name a contractor's table saw, a circular saw or even a drill that is made in America?


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

My next car will be a Japanese At least they are more than just assembled in the USA.


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

For someone like me I'd be happy with an early 90's Toyota. I sure envy your checkbook.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If it fits my needs I don't care where it was made I buy it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't forget about free trade.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Most of the US building lumber comes from Canada.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I am all for supporting buy to support your country… I would buy NZ made over made if the NZ tool met my needs however if it did not and the made tool did then I am just as happy to by the made product.

Depending how you look at it, if you only buy USA made, while yes it is supporting some jobs to an extent… If you by a Makitia drill over a Milwaukee… Where is the Makitia drill assembled if it is assembled in the US then you are still supoporting US jobs if you bought the drill… from the person that sold it to you, the courier and transport company, to the assembly line, to the importer… If the Makitia Drill is actually madse in the US then whats the difference…

It would work out just as many people either which way you look at it … Many years ago they had a similar thing here in New Zealand… Buy NZ made… to support NZ jobs… well it doesn't really work as the back fire is that those that are parallel importing they start to suffer so you are in away defeting what you are trying to achieve either way…

I buy to met my requirements I care where the part, or tool etc comes from is made, as long as if it mets my needs…


----------

